# Walk in the neighborhood with Gracie



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Decided to explore the logging road in our neighborhood with Gracie. Found evidence of lots of spittle bugs in the roadside grass. Bear tracks, and she caught scent on a game trail with dear tracks nearby.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Gracie looks like a great trail dog! She looks alert! Love dogs better than most people. Good photos.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

She is one of the most alert dogs I’ve ever owned. Possibly to intelligent for her own good too, and one of the most agile dogs I’ve owned.

The first year of ownership was a challenge. She was a Hawaii street dog that was sent to the mainland for adoption to spare her from being euthanized In the overcrowded pounds there. No telling what all the breeds are mixed in her. We had a DNA test done and it listed cattle dog, chihuahua, and “multiple terrier” strains.

She didn’t like being handled or petted or laying near anyone. She was nippy. She earned her name as a brand of irony for having no social grace, yet being graceful in movement. 

Now she likes to jump up into a lap for a nap and expects a long back rub petting in the morning. Night and day from the rough pup we adopted.


----------



## Redbert31 (Feb 27, 2017)

Good work @SSGN_Doc you did good with her and thank you for saving her from euthanasia! What a find, even though she may have been a work in progress for awhile!

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

She still strains at the leash. She will run if she gets out the door without a leash. (She can hit 35mph+ according to my speedometer). 

as a wise person once said “Every Dog owner thinks they have the best dog, and none of them are wrong.”


----------



## Yusrilha (Apr 20, 2020)

Nice


----------



## joanturner (Sep 29, 2020)

I liked your dog collar. Where you bought this one? I also recommend this review pawsnose.com/best-stop-bark-collars


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

SSGN_Doc said:


> She still strains at the leash. She will run if she gets out the door without a leash. (She can hit 35mph+ according to my speedometer).
> 
> as a wise person once said "Every Dog owner thinks they have the best dog, and none of them are wrong."


Choke training chains are a very good training tool. 
Some dog owners don't like the method.
A choke chain is a primary tool of training. 
Running into traffic, not good. 
Pulling you for a walk unless commanded to do so ,, brings a training choker into play.

Great looking dog, with great pulling power, good luck.
She's a winner

https://www.nitrocanine.com/blog/2017/04/18/use-prong-collars-every-dog/


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

joanturner said:


> I liked your dog collar. Where you bought this one?


Petco.


----------



## CatchySaver (Nov 21, 2017)

Gracie looks like she knows her job so well. How old is she?


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

CatchySaver said:


> Gracie looks like she knows her job so well. How old is she?


Not exactly sure. We adopted her and are pretty sure she was less than a full year old at that time. That was three years ago.


----------

